# I am a My name is Gary and I am a Volvo driver



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well it's a focus in drag i guess - a V50 sport estate. Gotta move some stuff around today so swapped cars for the day.  

Probably won't be making a running report.

Kids, Volvo, what next?

Nice roof rails....


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

[nelson voice] Hah Hah {/nelson voice]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

garyc said:


> Well it's a focus in drag i guess - a V50 sport estate. Gotta move some stuff around today so swapped cars for the day.
> 
> Probably won't be making a running report.
> 
> ...


I hope yer wearing the flat cap :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kids, Volvo, what next?
> 
> Nice roof rails....


Good things come to those that wait :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Well it's a focus in drag i guess - a V50 sport estate. Gotta move some stuff around today so swapped cars for the day.
> 
> Probably won't be making a running report.
> 
> ...


Well one change is that now you get to drive EXCLUSIVELY in the "Volvo" middle lane rather than the "BMW" outside lane.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I love my Volvo. However sadly I have to sell it 

At first I didn't really get on with it, but after 2000 miles round France 5 up with the boot crammed it has really got under my skin. Its the most comfortable and practical car I've had by a mile, though the low speed ride is pretty poor.

It will cruise at 3 figure speeds far too easily. In the North of France the autoroutes often have pretty steep inclines, it just didn't notice. I'd have the cruise set at 100mph (accurate on the GPS) and play cat and mouse with smaller cars who were driving a bit faster on the downhill sections but just couldn't maintain the speed on the hills.

It's not that good on fuel though - even on a run I struggle to average over 25mpg.

For a 9 year old car it is fantastically well equipped, superb dual zone aircon, fully electric and heated seats, good quality stereo etc etc. On a value for money basis its streets ahead of anything I've had before.

Mine has covered 130k miles and does not use a drop of oil.

I'd buy another Volvo no problem at all, I completely see the point of them.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I love my Volvo. However sadly I have to sell it
> 
> At first I didn't really get on with it, but after 2000 miles round France 5 up with the boot crammed it has really got under my skin. Its the most comfortable and practical car I've had by a mile, though the low speed ride is pretty poor.
> 
> ...


Why selling so soon Carl ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Four cars in the household needs to be reduced to two. We have two "family" cars - the Volvo and a VW touran. My Mrs doesn't want to drive the Volvo so something has to give. Sadly it will be the Volvo.

I've heard of problems with the V70R AWDs which I didn't see before I bought it (I acquired it quite impulsively, as ever) but luckily I seem to have a minter - it's shocking how fresh it is for a car that's 9 years old with 130k miles. I stumbled upon it by accident, I think its a real hidden gem - where else to buy such practicality, equipment and 250bhp for Â£5k?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Watch out for bikes won't you. As bikers love Volvo's... Look right, look left and right again and one more for good luck....and look one more time.....go...Oh shhhh where did he come from?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Well it's a focus in drag i guess - a V50 sport estate. Gotta move some stuff around today so swapped cars for the day.
> 
> Probably won't be making a running report.
> 
> ...


Can't help thiking the other guy got the better deal with your 330cd.
Guess D day* is quite close now?

Gina Ford or laisser fare?

Good luck 
Jon

*due date


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Carlos said:


> I love my Volvo.


I wish you hadn't spoiled what I think is a very valid and well argued post
by including that very 'sad' statement :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Must get my dyslexia seen to, I read that as Vulva diver.

Why do I think I may have just stepped over the line? :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I used to drive the much maligned Volvo 740GLE - it was a hand me down from my mother and I took it on at 100k miles and drove it until 120k miles. I didn't really know any better at the time to be fair, but I did love it - it had leather, fairly decent 2.3 litre engine, nice overdrive button on the manual gearbox, loads of space and far fewer rattles than any car I've had since (including the Porker). And of course, it got me into loving the whole rear wheel drive thing - it was SO easy to drift out on roundabouts.

I would buy one today as a second car if I could find a decent one.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

oh.............. slight confession tomake now

I am Andy, and I too am a volvo driver :x

just dropped wifes car of at garage only to recieve a 06 plate volvo!!! (what a car)

:roll:

I'll get my slippers


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

A couple of years ago I was given a V70 D5 for the weekend by the local Volvo dealership to evaluate (came in very handy as I was moving house at the time).

I thought it was a very good car for what it was, responsive, comfortable & one of the best stereo systems I have heard in a car. It knocked the BOSE in the TT into a cocked hat.

If I were in the market for a decent estate that wasn't going to hit the S4 price range, I would certainly consider one. Mind you, I am 34 now so am pretty much middle aged now


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's a focus in drag i guess - a V50 sport estate. Gotta move some stuff around today so swapped cars for the day.
> ...


Am hanging on to it til Fri. Making nest space for Tadpole. Cots etc.... :roll: 7 weeks to go. 

I always wait at least to see if the bikes are piloted in lycra before pulling out. Serves 'em right.

Not ventured onto the motorway system and have no intention of doing so in a 2.0d.

Observations:
- engine smoother the VW group 2.0tdi - on account on common rail.
- light positive gear change
- pulls well in 3rd 4th around town - quiet below 4krpm
- runs out of revs too soon in 1st/ 2nd
- steering 'darty' quick to turn in.
- with Focus chassis I think one could chuck it about OK although that would be out of keepng with the brand
- better stock stereo than BMW/Audi
- centre console design and switch gear architecture good.
- too many chimes, lights and pseudo safety features.
- adequate transport.
- good load carrier.
- A Volvo

Not a future choice, but nothing intrinsically wrong with it either.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Shameless plug alert

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=740117#740117

I hope the thread originator will find it in his heart to forgive me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> Kids, Volvo, what next?
> 
> Nice roof rails....


A beard? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Kids, Volvo, what next?
> ...


Never. I have nohing to hide. :wink:


----------

